# eastern european tour write up.



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

read all about the trials and tribulations at euro2007


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

wow brilliant, havent read it all yet, will have to do it in stages. how long were you away for?

Lin & Fred


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Highly entertaining................travelogue with all pertinent points and no waffle. 10/10  

Dave


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

peachy said:


> wow brilliant, havent read it all yet, will have to do it in stages. how long were you away for?
> 
> Lin & Fred


just the weekend :lol:

16 weeks in total.

still working out what it cost, will post up the boring details of mpg etc when brain has returned to GMT


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Duly bookmarked thanks


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Interesting report with a great sense of humour - we're heading that-a-way ourselves for 6 months - (tried to copy and paste some info from your report but couldn't do it).


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

A very enjoyable read,
seems like you had a good time, I look forward to your next blog

Anne


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Brilliant, many thanks for an enjoyable read!


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

bit of a boing, but the google earth gps references are now available on the website, so if you want you can check it out.


----------

